# DVD recorder & ViP211 timers?



## robodude (Apr 8, 2006)

I am thinking about getting a DVD recorder to use with the ViP211

I'd like to know which recorders (if any) work well with the ViP211's VCR timers
and if the ViP211 can do non-letterboxed (Anamorphic ) widescreen over its S-Video connection.


----------



## Spyle (May 31, 2006)

I'd like to know this too. I'm trying to record and it always records in 4:3 even if it's a 16:9 show on. There must be some way to output 16:9 widescreen via S-Video?

It's not a big deal I guess, only when you want to record HD shows, you end up with black bars around the entire picture.


----------



## Boneman (Jul 4, 2006)

Spyle said:


> I'd like to know this too. I'm trying to record and it always records in 4:3 even if it's a 16:9 show on. There must be some way to output 16:9 widescreen via S-Video?
> 
> It's not a big deal I guess, only when you want to record HD shows, you end up with black bars around the entire picture.


I use my computer to record from the 211 and play back from the computer to my TV. Once I got it setup it looks great, playback looks great. Its a lot better than the old vcr tapes.


----------

